# Nephrostomy tube change



## pkoens (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm looking for opinions on change of nephrostomy tube done in the office.  Dr deflates the balloon and changes the tube...no suturing or guidewires involved.  Does this qualify for the use of CPT 50398?  If not, is there a better code to use?


----------



## JEYCPC (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes, 50398 is the code for nephrostomy tube change.


----------

